# Omega Tc2



## nrton41 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum and have enjoyed reading your posts. I have a very modest collection of watches, mostly in a very sorry state! which I have picked up from time to time at car boots. I have an Omega TC 2 LED watch which I am told has a dead module. Also a pulsar which uses a similar module, which has had the crystal robbed from it, but the digits light up! I am willing to sacrifice the pulsar....and would love to get the Omega running. Can anybody recommend a repairer, or a reasonablle source for a module, or should I give up!


----------



## higgie (May 10, 2005)

Any Pulsar P3, date-II or two buuton early Hamilton is a good donor for your watch.

Note, the value of an Omega is about three times as high as a Pulsar.

A module without a X-tal could work with a new one asuming that the rest of the module is working ok, which can only be tested with a new oscillator or Crystal.

Yours probably only shows one bright digit, and this could mean it only needs a new crystal (or oscillator pack).

Anyone with some experience in electronics can do this for you, i have done lots of Pulsar repairs and this is only a 10-minutes job.

( if jou're lucky, the original Omega module can also be repaired )


----------



## nrton41 (Nov 22, 2007)

higgie said:


> Any Pulsar P3, date-II or two buuton early Hamilton is a good donor for your watch.
> 
> Note, the value of an Omega is about three times as high as a Pulsar.
> 
> ...


Hey cool thanks for the reply. I have found someone in the states who is happy to look at them both so hopefully might still get the Omega working. Its a lovely looking watch.


----------

